# Is this a 37-38 Roadmaster??



## Big Ape

On ebay now.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=111892727810


----------



## THE STIG

i'm sure he'll get edgamakated real quick


----------



## Robertriley

well, so much for keeping this one quiet...lol


----------



## catfish

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## RJWess

Any guesses for the going rate on a frame and fork?


----------



## fordmike65

RJWess said:


> Any guesses for the going rate on a frame and fork?




I'd say whatever this ends up at. Seller gonna let the auction run.


----------



## Robertriley

I don't think the fork is correct is it?


----------



## THE STIG

they fixed the bent crank too


----------



## RJWess

Robertriley said:


> I don't think the fork is correct is it?




I believe your right.


----------



## catfish

Someone told them what it is.


----------



## THE STIG

catfish said:


> Someone told them what it is.




they do that ? 

i don't want it,  i'm just bid'n to bump it up


----------



## CWCMAN

Chris,
The fork is not correct. It should be the crescent moon style.

It's over 300 bucks now.


----------



## catfish

THE STIG said:


> they do that ?
> 
> i don't want it,  i'm just bid'n to bump it up




Me too!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

Nice bike Roadmaster bug eye supreme , looks like the wrong fork though!!


----------



## Jarod24

catfish said:


> Me too!



Haha someone will eventually get stuck with it.


----------



## CWCMAN

The price is pushing North real fast but, I would not characterize it as "getting stuck with it"

This is a very rare 37 Bug Eye Supreme frame. The seller is the one that unexpectedly is going to get more then he ever thought.


----------



## Robertriley

I think just the frame is a supreme.  The fender is CWC but that's not correct for a supreme either.  It would be a cool ride and Jim will e selling a tank for it soon...lol


----------



## CWCMAN

The frame is the only thing that I would want off that bike. The rest of the parts are not correct.


----------



## Jarod24

CWCMAN said:


> The price is pushing North real fast but, I would not characterize it as "getting stuck with it"
> 
> This is a very rare 37 Bug Eye Supreme frame. The seller is the one that unexpectedly is going to get more then he ever thought.




Yeah I would love to own one, I'm not meaning that in a way that it's not a great bike/frame. Probably actually my all time favorite. A RMS. But I see this going in a to a bidding war and I'm guessing someone will be over paying for in reality is just the frame.


----------



## Robertriley

I'm with you Jarod.  It would be cool to have but I also think it is going to go through the roof and most likely more than it's worth.


----------



## Nickinator

This bike has a lot going for it, It is a true bug eye, but with the price tag of piecing it back together again you would have quite a lot invested in this. This bike actually might be harder to restore then my Merkel was.

Nick.


----------



## Freqman1

I believe Jim has reproduced the tanks in glass. The last real tank I saw offered was about $6900 and I think it will be a long time before you ever see another. I have about a dozen real Bug Eyes on my unofficial registry. If you go with the glass tank you still have a few tough pieces to track down including the curved crank, the guard, rack/light, and the fenders. If you want to go for the deluxe model then you need to find a fork lock and Lobdell horizontal sprung seat. While the source of some conjecture I don't believe a cushion stem is correct. The easiest way to go here is with the cathedral stem or if you have large coin find the ultra rare 'bellows' stem. Any way you cut it this is going to be expensive but the last two Bug Eyes I've seen offered were at $17k and $15k. V/r Shawn


----------



## frankster41

For 15k - 17k theres not enough iron there for the price. Thats what I paid for the last Harley Davidson Knucklehead I bought. I am not saying RMS is not worth it.


----------



## THE STIG

catfish said:


> Me too!




Batter Up!


----------



## catfish

By the time you find the rest of the parts for this


THE STIG said:


> Batter Up!




Swing for the fences!


----------



## Freqman1

No need for me to play this game....


----------



## THE STIG

.....yer no fun


----------



## CWCMAN

It would be interesting to see what the final sale price will be. It's hard to put a real value on a very special frame but correctly putting this bike together will be a HUGE undertaking.

As mentioned, Jim makes the fiberglass tank and if your lucky you may get that metal Rosa repro tank from him.

Jim also makes the chain guard and a few small trinkits.

The cranks and rack will be difficult as well as the correct peaked duck tail fenders.

I got blown out at 500 on the frame but I may push it a little more just for fun. Hell, I may just winde up with it


----------



## bentwoody66

Am I outta line saying that this is DUMB? Even if you do wind up with it, what do you really have? A frame that not many on here have the funds or the access to the rest of the bike. If and when the new owner let's it go they won't take a loss on what they paid. With the hobby going the way it has been lately ( o.g. paint seems to be the trend) someone is going to be? Just my 2 cents, I know it don't mean squat!


----------



## catfish

frankster41 said:


> For 15k - 17k theres not enough iron there for the price. Thats what I paid for the last Harley Davidson Knucklehead I bought. I am not saying RMS is not worth it.




You got that right!


----------



## CWCMAN

I guess it's dumb if your looking at it to flip or don't have the funds to see it through. But it still is a very rare true 37 Bug Eye frame.

Patience, networking and a deep pocket will see this bike back together. The parts are out there just like this previously unknown frame was.

I for one will still be bidding in the end if for nothing more then expensive garage wall art.

So, maybe dumb for some but not for others.


----------



## Robertriley

I'm with you Eddie, I'd make a run for it I didn't have so many projects right now.   I already have the Bluebird, a Roadmaster flat tank, the 36 Ford and my 42 BSA motorcycle.  I'm way over behind as it is.   I'd ride the hell out of that bike with Jim's tank and incorrect fenders until the right parts come around.


----------



## CWCMAN

And the right parts will and do come around.


----------



## RJWess

Who needs a repo tank, seems to me a waste of money. The frame is so cool that it would be a great looking rider bare framed. I think the only thing I would want to put on this bike would be the curved cranks, correct fork and make it a nice rider.


----------



## fordmike65

RJWess said:


> Who needs a repo tank, seems to me a waste of money. The frame is so cool that it would be a great looking rider bare framed. I think the only thing I would want to put on this bike would be the curved cranks, correct fork and make it a nice rider.




Been thinking this since I first saw the listing


----------



## dogdart

parts are indeed out there


----------



## CWCMAN

And there you go! Case in point.

I see the truss rods, fork, rear fender looks correct front fender is wrong and girls frame cranks are one inch shorter. I can't tell if the rack is the lighted type?

But this is a perfect example of the parts being out there.


----------



## mrg

guards wrong and don't see a duck-tail on rear fender either


----------



## RJWess

These pictures just added. Four drilled holes. Ouch!


----------



## catfish

Ouch!


----------



## CWCMAN

Those four holes are for mounting the battery/light basket that is used on the 37 Bug Eye. That's what makes this frame a true 37


----------



## CWCMAN

37 Bug Eye Supreme has four holes to mount the battery unit and no holes on the head tube for a badge

38 4 Gill Supreme has no holes on the upper and lower bar but does have the holes on the head tube for the badge.


----------



## RJWess

CWCMAN said:


> Those four holes are for mounting the battery/light basket that is used on the 37 Bug
> View attachment 282260




I’m back in!


----------



## catfish

I'm fine with the holes. it's the weld that looks funky.


----------



## THE STIG

catfish said:


> it's the weld that looks funky.




I'll LYK when it gets here


----------



## fordmike65

WoW! $810 & over 5 days to go!:eek:


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## CWCMAN

I'm ready


----------



## THE STIG

that's a good deposit


----------



## CWCMAN

At the rate the bids are coming in, your probably right Stig.


----------



## Jarod24

This is entertaining haha The seller has gotta be so happy right now.


----------



## GTs58

Jarod24 said:


> This is entertaining haha The seller has gotta be so happy right now.




The seller is already planning his Spring vacation to Disneyland.


----------



## JAF/CO

the 4 holes belong there that's where the battery box mounts which also holes the tank on the frame 
that what make it a bug-eye frame


----------



## CWCMAN

No doubt about it. That seller never in his wildest dreams envisioned this. Heck, he didn't even know what he had.

He can thank Big Ape for blowing it up here and should probably send him a gift card too.


----------



## THE STIG

GTs58 said:


> The seller is already planning his Spring vacation to Disneyland.




shet ,, my ante would get'm at least 2wks there 


bid bid bid


----------



## GTs58

THE STIG said:


> shet ,, my ante would get'm at least 2wks there




Then maybe he should share and take Big Ape with him for company.


----------



## JAF/CO

this is a bade picture battery box is put in from the wrong side and upside down


----------



## CWCMAN

Lets send his kids to college. BID BIG


----------



## CWCMAN

Jim, that was the only pic that I had. I just wanted to illustrate the purpose for the holes on the frame.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy

Who's winning?? I think the rest of us should take advantage of this what appears to be a historical event and get some side bets going on who takes home the prize. Have fun bidding guys


----------



## catfish

THE STIG said:


> I'll LYK when it gets here




Cool. I'll back off it. I don't need it.


----------



## THE STIG

catfish said:


> I don't need it.




i have no interest in it either.. PUMP IT UP !.


----------



## catfish

Game on!


----------



## Big Ape

Haha, I wasn't even sure what I was looking at when I found it. I had to research.........I have a thing for curved seat tubes! Once I figured out what it was, I realized I could never afford to bring it back to life. This has been fun to watch though!!!


----------



## Robertriley

I gave up on the supreme after the first day and changed my focus to this one


----------



## bikewhorder

SOB! Did you get it?


----------



## Robertriley

bikewhorder said:


> SOB! Did you get it?



Yes, paid and shipped.  Someone else offered him $2000 so I had to up my offer.


----------



## Crazy8

Bet the seller would have a stroke if everyone cancelled their bids temporarily bringing it back down to the starting bid.


----------



## Robertriley

I'm still happy to have it even though it was a pretty penny.


----------



## rollfaster

Another rare score for you Chris. Happy for ya, lucky dog.


----------



## brwstrmgmt

I have a crusty RMS carrier for whoever wins this bike.


----------



## brwstrmgmt

This one is less crusty


----------



## CWCMAN

Who ended up with this frame? ended at just over $1500

I backed off at the last minute.


----------



## catfish

Wow! I bet that seller is happy.


----------



## CWCMAN

The seller is ecstatic I'm sure.


----------



## catfish




----------



## THE STIG

painted the hair and the bike already


----------



## catfish

THE STIG said:


> painted the hair and the bike already




No time to lose!


----------



## CWCMAN

Where did that frame go?

Do you own it Cat?

Great pic!


----------



## catfish

CWCMAN said:


> Where did that frame go?
> 
> Do you own it Cat?
> 
> Great pic!




That was over 20 years ago. It's long gone.


----------

